# Akzeptor



## LazyLars (10. Dez 2015)

Hallo Liebes Forum
Ich habe von meinem Lehrer die Aufgabe gekriegt ein Programm zu programmieren was:
Eine Reihe von Zahlen in einem TextFeld scannt und dann überprüft ob dieses Zeichenkette ein gültiges Wort der regulären Grammatik ist.
Ich habe bis jetzt schon versuch mit Case.Switch verzweigung was zu machen aber ich komme zu keinem ergebnis da ich mit dem Scanner auch nicht auskenne.
Bitte helft mir !


----------



## strußi (10. Dez 2015)

möchtest du eine 1337-Übersetzer schreiben?
Vlt schaust du dir mal dir RegEx an
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de...tml#dodtpfc2734b1-8b35-4dd5-966b-bb008cae0761


----------



## LazyLars (10. Dez 2015)

Ich will das er das Wort im Textfeld überprüft


----------



## Joose (11. Dez 2015)

Bitte das nächst mal bei einem Thread bleiben! Danke!
Werde den anderen schließen http://www.java-forum.org/thema/akzeptor.170859/

EDIT: 
Wie schon im anderen Thread erwähnt: Eine konkrete Frage fehlt.
Wenn du uns zeigst was du schon hast dann kann man darauf dann aufbauen.


----------

